# Omaha Farms?



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I was told that the area surrounding Omaha is good farmland. I may be looking at a job move next year and was just trying to start investigating real estate. The thing is.. I'm not really finding anything over 1-5 acres or under 100+. Does anyone have any resources for the area I could check out? We are looking for something ideally between 10-30 acres or so with a house already on it within commuting distance to downtown Omaha. In Georgia we have several real estate sites and realtors that do nothing but livestock properties/homestead real estate, but google searches aren't showing me the same thing for E. Nebraska so far. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

farmland values are high in western iowa and eastern Nebraska.

I am an hour east of Omaha and bare farmland in the hills beside my place sold this year for approx. $10,000/acre. You won't find a decent house, outbuildings, on anything over 5 acres for less than $100K.

If you look on the I80 corridor East of Omaha you might find a decent place on approx. 3-5 acres for $100K.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information! I didn't realize the farmland values are so high or maybe I haven't been appreciating rural Georgia properties like I should. Are there any town names or anything I should be looking at or just follow the map down I-80? I have never even visited Omaha yet, so I've been scouring the web trying to gather information and am planning at least 2 trips in the next 6-8 months if I can swing it.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

It all depends on how far from the city you need to be.

Do you want wooded property with views in the hills, flat farm ground with good soil, marginal pastureland, etc.?

Missouri Valley, Woodbine, Logan area is great for wildlife/forested areas/views.

The farther east you go you get into more flat farm/pasture country.

South of Omaha on the Iowa side you can find any of those type properties also.

I am not as familiar with the Nebraska properties so maybe values of land would be less? My guess is anything close to Omaha will be pricey.

If you want to send me the criteria (Price/distance from Omaha/type of property or projected use) I can try to help send you more info.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help- I really appreciate it! I would need to be able to get to downtown Omaha in preferably 45 min or less or under 30 miles if looking at distance. I currently drive almost an hour each way to work and it gets old, particularly when you get stuck behind an accident forever. Though I have been told basically everywhere in Omaha is 20min, so I don't think the traffic is an issue like it is around Atlanta (which is horrible). An ideal property would be able to function as a decent homestead and provide a quiet way of life. Don't want to deal with neighbors right outside or low ground/flooding if it can be avoided. I'd like to have some woods for wind break/privacy, but away from the house and I could live without it if not available. Pastureland is a must though for animals and I'd like an area for a garden/orchard, though I won't be doing any intensive farming. A house is a must and outbuildings would be great- I want to take my rabbitry with me. I'm trying to stay under $200K if possible, under $150K would be better. I found a few properties on zillow that looked similar to what I am looking for, but were only ~5ac or were very close to the river (which worries me after reading about the area floods in recent years). It's a start though!


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

United Country has a place near Fremont. 18 acres old farm house (fixer upper) for 145.
shows to be 40 miles to Omaha.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

try www.jimhughesrealestate.com

he has many acreages listed.

somewhere around the glenwood iowa area would fit your critera.

I will send you more when I see them come up.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you both for the info! I'll check united county and glenwood out. Thanks for the real estate listing, too. I really appreciate it!


----------

